

The Power of Origami - davatk
http://plus.maths.org/issue53/features/newton/index.html

======
eru
It's nice to see the axioms spelled out. I had only read about that Origami is
more powerful than Euclid, but never had the details.

------
mdakin
At this year's SF Documentary Film Festival I watched a great documentary
about modern origami called _Between the Folds_. If you have the opportunity
to see it you should take advantage.

The book to read about folding is _Origami Design Secrets: Mathematical
Methods for an Ancient Art_ by Robert J. Lang.

------
albertcardona
Don't miss Joseph Wu's origami web page, particularly the "gallery":

<http://www.origami.as/home.html>

